
How Many Batteries Would It Take to Cook a Turkey? - Wired Science - ferrantim
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2013/11/how-many-batteries-would-it-take-to-cook-a-turkey/
======
ferrantim
For your pre-thanksgiving entertainment.:)

